
Simple way of predicting a country's future prosperity - LiveTheDream
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2012/10/04/simple-way-of-predicting-a-countrys-future-prosperity-look-at-career-opportunities-for-young-people/
======
pfedor
The starting thought is interesting, but then he really bends the definitions
to classify certain private sector jobs in the US as quasi-government jobs in
order to predict doom and gloom for America.

~~~
eli_gottlieb
He also loses hard by bringing up Israel and Singapore, both of which have
done very well by outright nationalizing or heavily subsidizing fields of
national importance.

------
NonEUCitizen
Singaporean government employees make a lot of money (but are probably way
better educated than US counterparts).

